
Eve-Style Clock Demo in Red, Live-Coded - walterbell
http://www.red-lang.org/2016/07/eve-style-clock-demo-in-red-livecoded.html
======
PeCaN
There's something amazing about the fact that the entire Red system, including
GUI framework, parser DSL, runtime, and compiler for a C-like language
(Red/System) is _smaller than the average webpage_. (Red—the entire thing—is a
single _946kb_ executable (on Windows).)

Also, if you haven't tried a Rebol-like language (Rebol, Rebol 3, Red, etc)
you should definitely do so. Rebol was originally created by Carl Sassenrath,
who wrote the original AmigaOS kernel. It's a very fun and sensible little
language.

~~~
eggy
Yes, the size is mind boggling for what it provides.

I am keeping an eye on Red for my game programming. I think it still needs
some library work from my last play with it. I would need OpenGL/Webgl, io,
and sound support along the lines of what SDL2 provides.

I am a Lisper, and recently have been playing with NetLogo for simulations, so
Red's syntax looks friendly to me, but I have not really done anything in it
yet.

Incredible, if I could make a game and distribute the Red/System with it, and
still be smaller than most of my other setups (C using Raylib, Love2D,
etc...). Also writing DSLs in Red so the user can mod levels or gameplay AI
would be really cool!

Keeping an eye on the port to Android too!

------
buzzybee
I've known and have paid attention to Red for a while. I don't know my opening
to get into it as a user, though, so I'm still very "wait and see." The
progress looks good, though.

~~~
throwaway7645
I'm in the same boat. I typically check the Red website and Twitter page a few
times a month for updates. I think it could be production worthy in a couple
of years for a lot of uses. I read an interview Nenad (think the creator's
name) did a couple of years ago and agreed with him on so many levels.

------
Vexerciser
Learn Red, fast!
[https://timeserieslord.github.io/red/](https://timeserieslord.github.io/red/)

------
az75
Awesome! Picidici!

------
curtis
For those of you who have not been following along at home (like me), here is
a description of the Red programming language from the about page[1]:

    
    
      Red is a next-gen programming language, strongly inspired by REBOL. Main features are:
    
      * Homoiconic (Red is its own meta-language and own data-format)
      * Functional, imperative, reactive and symbolic programming
      * Prototype-based object support
      * Gradual and multi-typing
      * Rich set of built-in datatypes (50+)
      * Both statically and JIT-compiled to native code
      * Cross-compilation done right.
      * Produces executables of less than 1MB, with no dependencies.
      * Concurrency and parallelism strong support (actors, parallel collections)
      * Low-level system programming abilities through the built-in Red/System DSL
      * Powerful PEG parser DSL
      * Cross-platform native GUI system, with a UI DSL and drawing DSL.
      * Bridging to the JVM
      * High-level scripting and REPL console included
      * Highly embeddable
      * Low memory footprint, garbage collected
      * Single-file (~1MB) contains whole toolchain, standard library and REPL.
      * No install
      * Fun, guaranteed. ;-)
    

[1] [http://www.red-lang.org/p/about.html](http://www.red-
lang.org/p/about.html)

~~~
HillRat
Red is one of those languages that I forget about until a story like this
comes along, and then I'm reminded how much I want it to mature to 1.0. Looks
like full I/O support will be probably be released in the next 12 months or
so, which will really open up some interesting opportunities. (The Rx
capabilities in the current version mean that the only thing holding me back
from using it in a professional capacity is the lack of an OSX GUI backend.)

~~~
dmitriid
You also forget that according to their roadmap core concepts like garbage
collection, actor model, I/O are to be implemented _after_ most of the
language and libraries are there.

Seeing how those three things deeply impact each other and everything in the
language and the libraries, one is left to wonder...

~~~
voaie
After some experience with Factor (a very interesting concatenative language
with great C FFI support), I think Red is the next exciting language for me to
try. Just waiting for the I/O module. :)

